
David Kernell, who hacked Sarah Palin's email, dies (2018) - bobbiechen
https://www.commercialappeal.com/story/news/politics/2018/02/08/david-kernell-germantown-high-graduate-who-hacked-sarah-palins-email-dies/319580002/
======
Khelavaster
Another highly intelligent person passed away from unusual immune issues.
Tragic.

